# Antenatal nuchal tests/scans over 35 in UK?



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies!

Congratulations to you all! I am 39 and got my BFP 2 days ago after 5 months trying (chemical in nov 2011). I have a 13 and 15 year old already.

I haven't been to GP yet so not sure what local policies are but I gather older ladies maybe get extra testing or scans for Downs? At about 12 weeks? Is it Nuchal testing?

Just wondered if anyone in the UK can tell me what is likely to happen and when as an older mother to be? Is the testing NHS or private usually?

Any advice would be great! I plan to go to GP next week but want to be sure I ask for all the right things. Sometimes you aren't offered things unless you ask!!!

Many thanks
x x x


----------



## Asti

Hi,
Congratulations on your news. When I had my first midwife appt 2weeks ago they told me a bout the downs test I also got a booklet with all the tests in from prenatal upto the babies hearing test. I was also given a bag for the blood test to go in for downs, should I wish to have it done. The blood test is done at your first scan after they have taken all the measurements of the baby. I was told the results will be back with my midwife in 3 weeks time (in time for my 16 week appt with her) But said they would contact me before this if i was a high risk. 
Hope everything goes well for you. x


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you for your reply! I think in my area they do 1st routine scan at 18 to 20 week. Don't think they do an earlier dating scan? So maybe I need to ask for one?


----------



## MrsRH

in the UK, there is no difference in scans/bloods for over or under 35s

Every area's screening policies will differ so it will depend on what your PCT (primary care trust )offers

Most areas offer a 12 week dating (+/-) nuchal scan fold measurement and a 20 week anamoly scan (looking for major organ problems)

In some areas, you may be offered down's/spina bifida/genetic tests at about 12 weeks and your 'risk' is calculated using the results and your nuchal fold measurement.

Other areas will offer the screening blood test at 16 weeks.

I'd see your GP to book in and ask about the local policy; the alternative is to pay privately and get nuchal scan and bloods done.

I am doing this for a number of reasons....
1. I did it for my little boy
2. I get the results on the same day
3. I get the scan in the first trimester when I choose

good luck :hugs:
x


----------



## DeeM73

Hiya :flower: I had my 12 week dating scan/nuchal scan and also had blood taken to find out if I was high or low risk.You don't have to have this done but I did for piece of mind.I got my results back within a week,low risk :happydance: Then it was the anamoly scan at 20 weeks and again all seems to be well :happydance: You are best booking in with your midwife and she can give you all the information you need.Congratulations by the way!!!:hugs: x


----------



## MummyScobz

Congrats :cloud9: I go for my Dating Scan/NT Scan on the 22nd Feb :thumbup: Just ask your midwife when you've booked in that you would like the NT scan and she will arrange it for you. She will also take your bloods too! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Racheldigger

It does depend on where you live: in my area (Lincolnshire) at the moment, everybody gets the blood tests at 15 weeks, which is followed by an offer of amniocentesis if you turn out to be high risk for a trisomy disorder such as Down's Syndrome or other genetic abnormality, but you only get offered nuchal translucency testing if you have had an abnormality in a previous pregnancy, regardless of your age. This is due to change in April, when all pregnant women, again regardless of age, will be offered NT screening.


----------



## disneyleanne

I had my NT scan and bloods done for Down Syndrome on the 3rd Feb. I got my results back through the post this morning. I am low risk at 1 in 11758.:thumbup:


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you for all your replies ladies. I'm booked in with GP on Tuesday so hopefully will know more then. Think I'll go private if I have to!! Not sure what our pct policy is? 
Glad alls well for you Disney Leanne x xx


----------



## Sunshine12

If you are going to get an NT scan it will have to take place between 11 and 13+6 to ensure the fluid measurement is accurate. They may (if you want)do a combined screening whereby they will take bloods as well and will give you a risk ratio for downs, patau and edwards based on bloods and your NT scan results. x


----------



## Mother Hen

In my area (Bexley/Kent), they do the combined NT scan for everyone, regardless of age. I was 1:7000 and was very pleased with those results for my age. Good luck everyone!


----------



## perfectno3

im 39 and ttc, so i will follow your progress with interest! wish you well xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello lovely ladies!

I went to see my GP who confirmed with with a very definite test that I am due 18th October. I am 5 weeks today!! I am pleasantly surprised that I am booked to see midwife on tuesday at 5+5 weeks. The midwives like to get ladies early as possible so that they can arrange any early scans and tests at the right time. This really means the Nuchal test etc. It is also something my PCT covers so I won't have to pay privately. I am really pleased but it makes it all feel very real now!! I am scared now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

perfectno3 said:


> im 39 and ttc, so i will follow your progress with interest! wish you well xxx

Oh..... and good luck with the TTC! It ain't easy is it took us 5 months and a chemical to get here!! How long have you been trying if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sunshine12

toothfairy29 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> I went to see my GP who confirmed with with a very definite test that I am due 18th October. I am 5 weeks today!! I am pleasantly surprised that I am booked to see midwife on tuesday at 5+5 weeks. The midwives like to get ladies early as possible so that they can arrange any early scans and tests at the right time. This really means the Nuchal test etc. It is also something my PCT covers so I won't have to pay privately. I am really pleased but it makes it all feel very real now!! I am scared now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bear in mind that you wont get accurate nuchal measurements before 11 weeks. Scan has to take place between 11 weeks and 13+6. x


----------



## perfectno3

toothfairy29 said:


> perfectno3 said:
> 
> 
> im 39 and ttc, so i will follow your progress with interest! wish you well xxx
> 
> Oh..... and good luck with the TTC! It ain't easy is it took us 5 months and a chemical to get here!! How long have you been trying if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

Thanks, just finishing my first af after having the mirena coil removed, altho it's driving me mad waiting, been on since last thursday, keeps stopping and starting:-( going by my first day of af using the ovulation calculator, we can start trying as soon as I'm finished. Hoping it'll work quick as I fell pregnant on the pill with my two children. I really don't want a Christmas baby, so trying to decide whether to put it on hold for a month, I'd we don't conceive this time


----------

